# Top 25 Players ranked for 09-10 season



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

http://sports.gummyprint.com/index.php?topic=13.0

King James should not be #1 but Kobe. Feel free to state your opinion.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

You're wrong.


----------

